
Facebook Blocking Political Posts (Andrew Yang)? - ada1981
https://www.facebook.com/8607462/posts/10109107663226767?sfns=mo
======
ada1981
I posted a screen shot of Predicit.org showing Andrew Yang in the Top 5 and it
was flagged for violating facebooks community standards.

